# BootCamp/ Time Machine issues



## polkad (May 6, 2008)

Ok so here's what I did. I partitioned my hard drive to run Windows XP. I allocated 5 GB to the Windows portion. As I was about to install Windows, I as told I needed to back up my computer first. So I went to Time Machine to do it. But Time Machine told me that the only place I could back up to is BootCamp. So I did it, obviously a bad move because now I can't get to the proper screen to run bootcamp the way I need to install Windows. Please Help! I know I need to reformat it but I don't want to mess things up even more and I don't have access to a Mac store. Help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The thing is Time Machine can only back up to a different drive or partition. So unless you have an external hard drive plugged in, it will use the Bootcamp partition. So use Disk Utility in the Utility folder in the Applications folder to erase the partition you made for Bootcamp, and then run Bootcamp again. And if you want to back things up, you need to buy an external hard drive.


----------

